# 2002 spec v seats in a 200sx?



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

would that work? I did my int red a while ago but i still have that cloth patern on the seats. I saw a new spec v and the seats had a cool red in the middle. Would those fit in my car for cheaper than some racing seats?


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

usually anything new, stock is really expensive. like the stock si lip kit i was gonna get for the civic i might have gotten was like 600 bucks! but not only that, ive heard that the cloth seats on the new specVs burn up or something. i went to a meet the other day and they were sayin that, so if youre gonna do it, get the leather.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I heard the 03s come with nice new sporty leather and the regular ones now come with other colors besides red.... But like he said it'll cost U some $$$ unless U hustle online and find sum one trying to sell them


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah i was thinking about the same thing...
i would like to put in the red spec v seat ..but i am talking about the whole thing back included...
if you do it let me know what it cost ya and how hard it was


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

They'll fit in perfectly, just be prepared to pay a sh*t load of $$$ to get those seats. I wish I could have some 03 seats in my b14.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

so you think the 03 seats will fit in my b14?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm thinnin it will.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

that would be so sweet.....
i am gonna check the two junk yards around here...i hear a couple of 02 sec v's were totaled....
but i would be willing to pay 1k for the seats if it came down to it...


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

woh. You'd pay a grand for those seats?

I bet there super-nice, but since your interior is red, why not go w/ sparco's or Vracing by konig. I saw full racing seats that recline and were SO comfy for like $300, and I think that was for the set! probably just for one though. Man you could save money and get some pretty awesome seats if you went that route. IMO some SPARCO seats would be more eye appealing and less stock looking.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah but that won't include the back seat!!!!


I would like the whole thing...
I think it would look real good imo


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what you do is you get the front seats from the spec-V then you reupholster the back seat to match.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

now thats a idea........

i wish my seats were red I like my se bucket seats they sit me nice!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

yah, or get the SPARCO's and reapholster the back like 97GA stated. save mucho dinero and get the job done nice nice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *what you do is you get the front seats from the spec-V then you reupholster the back seat to match. *


i was thinking of upholstering all my seats in red and black, but what kind of fabric would be suitable??


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what about my roof on the inside it's f-ing light gray.... can i fix that ? do you think red would be toooooo much?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you can reupholster just about everything inside your car. people have also done the door panels by the door handles.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I just found out theres a G20 in a junkyard so I just hope to God they're gray leather so they will match my interior and Im going to buy them on the spot..

What exactly do U guyz mean by reupholster the back seats to match??? And remember the B15 is a totally diff. model so they may not fit a B14


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

ok ok wait guys, what about the seats out of a 300z? 93 and up, or before, anybody know? i put BMW power seats in a 1974 Toyota Landruiser one time, I think it was 74, that was fun, 20 to 30 wires under that seat, only two supplied power that's all it needed.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I believe that all nissans/infinities are compatible with each other. If you're going to power seats, you will of course need a power source.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I believe that all nissans/infinities are compatible with each other. If you're going to power seats, you will of course need a power source. *



I'm not sure, and I'm not picking on you but power seats seem to require a power source, so it's a little redundant


----------

